# *FOUND* Cycle workstand



## Holdsworth (31 Jul 2011)

I unfortunately missed out on the offer at Lidl for their stand so I have decided to have a look around for a similar one. I'd prefer one which holds the entire bike off the ground for working on and must be study and in good condition. Oh and under £50.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

Have a look at this recent THREAD


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jul 2011)

Good old Clas Ohlson does a decent one: http://www.clasohlso...px?id=161369262


----------



## Peter88 (31 Jul 2011)

I got myself one of these a few weeks ago before i knew about the Lidl ones.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2011)

FWIW, I got one of THESE a couple of years back, and it is superb. Price has come a down bit as well. The tubing is far chunkier than the Lidl ones and it feels like it'll last several lifetimes, (not saying the Lidl ones won't mind), my mate managed to get a Lidl one this time round and you can't knock them for the money, but if they are as sold out as everyone says then I can hugely recommend the one above from Ribble


----------



## Saluki (31 Jul 2011)

Try a Lidl that is not in a large town or city. They still have them in Dingwall Lidl (a long way from Crewe I know) but if they are still in our Lidl, there must be some in other small towns. Have you tried Longton, nr Stoke?


----------



## DCCD (1 Aug 2011)

Peter88 said:


> I got myself one of these a few weeks ago before i knew about the Lidl ones.




I've got one of those too and was just about to advertise it for sale as I now have a wall stand that serves the same purpose (and stores my bike).

If any use let me know - looking for £30 collected or add £7 for postage.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Holdsworth (1 Aug 2011)

I have decided to go for the Ribble one based on the positive reviews and cheap price. 

BTW thanks for the offer Andy, good luck with selling it, don't think you'll have too much trouble since they are so sought after



Thanks all for your suggestions. Mods please move to completed


----------

